# Bad injury at a horrible time..



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

So I'm at my local mountain at the "big" park..first 2 jumps in the jumpline i do fine and on the bottom of the third is a little skier who decides that the landing is a jolly place to sit down and take in the fresh air. According to my friend(I remember none of this, the rest of this is from what he told me), I bailed out in order to avoid him and landed on my head. I rode up the lift when my friend noticed I was acting very odd and repetitive, so he had me ride down, ride up another lift, then ride down to the lodge. He took me to the ER and they sent me home after 5 or so hours. Serious concussion and bruised tailbone/back muscles they said. 

Now I've been looking forward to a trip to Utah in 2 weeks..I asked the doc about it and he flat out said at this point there's no way, and that if I reinjured this part of my brain again it'd be serious. Naturally I said that this was the first time this had ever happened to me and that I'd simply avoid jumps and I'd be okay. He didn't really answer and told me we could have a checkup in two weeks. I won't blame the skier because it's my fault - I should have ran into him and let him have the bad day. But yeah, fun times..


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It's the skiers fault and the damn parents fault if they were there. God damn parents need to keep their kids out of the big parks! Someone is bound to get seriously hurt or worse when you have a swarm of little kids weaving unpredictably between features when they have no business even attempting any of the features. Then the parent complains that we're the reckless ones when their kid gets landed on, NO the parent is the reckless and irresponsible one for even going into the large park with the little kid. They build progression parks for a reason.

As for your situation, if the doctor says no go I wouldn't risk a serious brain injury. In this case I would say the risk outweighs the reward.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

This happens all too many times and is the only reason I am pro park passes. It gets the kids like this out of the park.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would probably just do the checkup before the trip, if they say no then I'd go to Utah and chill... I'd likely just cruise some greens too but that would be my dumb decision to make......


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd go to your check up and find out.

Maybe go to Utah and just hang out hot tub it up.

Also.

If you don't have a helmet. Buy one.

If you had a helmet I imagine you need a new one.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

binarypie said:


> I'd go to your check up and find out.
> 
> Maybe go to Utah and just hang out hot tub it up.
> 
> ...


E: NVM I see you're implying my helmet's cracked..My friend has my helmet still I'm finding out whether its broken right now


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

get it out of your head that you have to avoid them, probably would've been better off just plowing them, they'd learn. nobody would've faulted you.


I realize this seems caustic, but if its me or you, and its your fault, sorry, i'm taking you out, I got family to report to as well.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

damn..sorry to hear but it could have been a lot worse. First thing I would do is get a new helmet. If you do end of boarding in Utah, you really need to take it easy and just cruise. You fall and hit your head again it could be bad. I got my first concussion in mid December. Like you, I have no memory of anything for a 5 hour period and my friends told me that I kept asking the same 3 questions every 15 mins.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Concussions are a serious thing i had 4 or 5 two being really bad and have been told by my doctors that i shouldn't play rugby anymore and i said fuck it if i die on a rugby field at least i die happy. Anyway give sometime and if you had memory loss its pretty bad i had one where i couldn't remember the whole day.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

AlexS said:


> E: NVM I see you're implying my helmet's cracked..My friend has my helmet still I'm finding out whether its broken right now


Your helmet needs replaced. Don't ride again without replacing it if you hit your head that hard with a helmet on. It's just like a motorcycle helmet, it's designed for one hit.

Go to the checkup though, any info the doc can give you will be beneficial. 

About the parent thing. If I were to land on someone sitting in the landing without that person already being injured, I'd stop, wait with them for ski patrol but wouldn't even consider apologizing. Letting your kid hang out in a big jump line is like letting your kid play on a snow covered highway when a driver can't see over a hill in the road. The problem is that half the time I see someone sitting in the landing or riding between large jumps, usually the parent is right there with them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Make sure you can fly also.... When I got my concussion here in CO and still lived in KS, they almost didn't release me to fly home

But as the others have said, go to your check up, and maybe you can still ride in Utah.

Maybe you could get some sort of dr's note and get some sort of credit for your flight and cancel your part of the hotel etc if you aren't cleared.

I was stupid for several weeks after my incident, you most likely won't want to ride that way anyways if your head is acting like mine was. 

It's not an all bad thing, this season is a loss. We all want powder, yada yada, but man, don't crush your head for permanent 

Sorry you got banged up, I feel for ya


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And people call me an asshole because I will land on dipshits that sit down in the park in blind spots. I've had back to back serious concussions in under a weeks time. It's not the wisest to ride 2 days after having a serious one but you can do it. Docs always go with the grim prognosis I've realized if you're worried get a helmet and don't send it as hard. If you're not send it.


----------

